# How many presets can be in one folder??



## Erased (Feb 22, 2017)

Ok so recently I got some presets (a total of 4860) and well I was wondering if there was a way that all of them could be shown in one folder...as of now it only shows around I think 700 & it won't let me scroll down any further to see the rest. Is there a way around this or no? Thanks in advance. Sorry if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2017)

The Number of items displayed in a folder is limited by your OS. Probably a value around 2048 or less.   This is not the number of files that can be stored in a folder as this is dependent on the filesystem (FAT, FAT32 or NTFS with FAT limited to 512 and NTFS at around 4 million) 
Your best choice is to create sub folders and bundle related groups of presets in these sub folders  As long as the folders does not exceed the OS imposed limit, and the files in the folders do not exceed the OS imposed limits, you can drill dow to view all preset files.
Your Profile says that you are running a 32 bit version of Windows.  If this is true, then upgrading to a 64 bit version may increase the OS imposed limits.


----------



## Erased (Feb 22, 2017)

It's been awhile since i've been on here. I am currently running windows 10. I have updated my info. Thanks for the reply. I didn't want to make sub folders but since that's what you suggested I guess i'll try that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2017)

Cletus is correct about that Windows/Lightroom limit on displaying the number of items in a folder (or a keyword hierarchy), but John Beardy thinks the limit is around 1600, which could keep your number of sub-folders down to about 5.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> 1600



The panel size limit is 32000 pixels. Each row occupies about 20 pixels, so 1600 is a nice round number.

You see the limit most often with keywords, as some people have long flat lists of >1600 items and can't see the last x items. Adding some hierarchy is the workaround, so you might have a parent keyword "A-Q" and another "R-Z" and drag your keywords into them.

The problem could also affect presets if you have extreme numbers of them because the Presets panel only allows a single levels of hierarchy, ignoring actual Windows subfolder. I'd solve it by dumping the presets.

John


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I'd solve it by dumping the presets.



Me, too. Seems to me that it would take longer to find the exact preset you want (out of almost 5000) than to simply make appropriate edits.


----------



## Erased (Feb 22, 2017)

Figured it out. I just separated the presets. One folder - 3,250,  Folder two - 1,610. Thanks for all the help & the quick replies.


----------

